# New Kit :)



## skiprat (Oct 24, 2008)

*New Kit  Now gets a big brother *

It's been too long since I played with kitless bits and bobs.  This is made entirely from stainless steel. The rods and clip are welding rods, the rest was a bolt. It uses a Parker style refill BUT with a slimline mech.:biggrin:
The mech is reversed so the brass bit is pressed into the finial. 
I'm quite pleased with the result especially as it only took a few hours to make. :biggrin:

Decided that this one needed a matching Fountain Pen. I used a Sedona as the basis. It's a bit blunt and stubby ended, but I like it. 

Thanks again for all the very nice comments


----------



## rlofton (Oct 24, 2008)

AWESOME Pen!  Looks almost impossible to make for one person......come on, did you have some help.

Just kidding.  This is a beautiful writing instrument.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Rudy


----------



## LEAP (Oct 24, 2008)

Now that is Cool! I don't know how you come up with your inspiration for your pens but if you could bottle it you'd be rich. Or if it already comes in a bottle let me know so I can pick up a few pints!!


----------



## marcruby (Oct 24, 2008)

You really have a knack for making me jealous.  A few hours, hunh?  [beats head against the wall]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yet another Skippy masterpiece.  Very cool lines.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with Bruce.......A masterpiece indeed. Skiprat you do awesome work my man.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 24, 2008)

Now that's a modified slimline!  Beautiful work Steven!


----------



## altaciii (Oct 24, 2008)

I bow to you sir.  Masterful indeed.  I don't even feel worthy of being in the same thread.
GREAT JOB!


----------



## cdbakkum (Oct 24, 2008)

Skiprat, I voted it to be number one,and it will stay number one. It truly is a 
masterpiece.   Dorothy Bakkums husband CARL


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 24, 2008)

If that dos not make the front page, the front page should be left blank.  AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 24, 2008)

You make me sick. I hate you and I'm never making another pen as long
as I live. Go away.

can I have it?  :tongue:


----------



## BruceK (Oct 24, 2008)

When I first saw this post, I wasn't logged on so all I saw was the name of the picture "6.jpg".  Since one never knows what to expect to see when you post, when the picture did come up my first thought was WOW, WOW, WOW!  Very, very nice, I appreciate you being able to see "outside the box" and having the skill to actually craft it.  Thanks for posting this.  It gives those of us (i.e. me) with less vision something to aspire to.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang, Skip! That is awesome!


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 24, 2008)

That pen is a work of art!  Very creative and beautiful workman ship.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 24, 2008)

*I'm getting sick of your beautiful and original pieces!* 
And a whole lot envious.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Oct 24, 2008)

That is an awesome pen.  I can't imagine having the skill to do that.  I wouldn't mind having one like that.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 24, 2008)

Skippy, that is one very, very cool.... and very, very creative pen!!!

I am so glad to see that you back playing with your bolts and.....well, you know.:biggrin:


Now, about some coloured rods for your new kit....


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome, truly awesome.  Exquisite workmanship.  I am astonished by your pen. Amazing!


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

You are absolutely amazing Steven . This is one of your greatest works yet .
You always have the creativity to make something stunning like this pen , from materials that you would never think a pen could be made from . 
I wish you could bottle some of that creativity and sell it here , I would buy a few cases .
:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## skiprat (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the compliments.:biggrin: I'm always surprised to see which pen is a hit and which one is a miss. I honestly thought this would be one of the misses even though I like it. It is my 2nd IAP birthday pressie to myself.
The idea for this pen came from right here on IAP. Someone ( could have been a UK guy? )posted a link to a pen site that had Porsche pens. When I went to the site, there was one that was made with rods. Cost a bloody fortune!!!!
I'll see if I can find a link.

Thanks again:biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (Oct 25, 2008)

Welding rods and a bolt??  To that...?......In a couple of hours?  Well, I'm depressed now.  The depth of talent and artistry on this site is both scary and inspirational...wow!  Just wow!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 25, 2008)

Your talent is truly amazing.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 25, 2008)

You all seem so surprised! This is getting to be old hat with Steven.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 25, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 25, 2008)

rherrell said:


> You all seem so surprised! This is getting to be old hat with Steven.:wink::biggrin:



Not surprised. When I tell people about what goes on here, I bring them to
a computer, come onto this site and search for his photos. People look at the
screen, then at me, then back at the screen .. as if they're looking for some
sign that it's a joke.. nobody could do that.

He's still crossed off of my Xmas list and out of my will..:tongue:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 25, 2008)

Steven, you just keep showing me how far behind I'm you! I've got a mess of nuts and bolts and have no idea what to do with them except use as
NUTS AND BOLTS *:frown:*​


----------



## gketell (Oct 25, 2008)

As usual with your pens, I'm just floored.  The simplicity and elegance of the design is just amazing.  The technical aspects of making it just astound.

Great work!!


----------



## gwilki (Oct 25, 2008)

Ingenious, Steven; simply ingenious.


----------



## airrat (Oct 25, 2008)

Another classic Skip.  You are safe to know that being across all that water, one of the members here will not sneak up and borrow your bolt-n-rods. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 25, 2008)

Skiprat---That is a lovely pen, very imaginative design, great execution.

Dan


----------



## LouisQC (Oct 25, 2008)

Awsome pen! What's not to like! I love it, you are a source of inspiration for sure. 

Bravo!


----------



## talbot (Oct 26, 2008)

A very cleverly designed and made pen.
You have quite a talent there, thanks for sharing.
Regards, Bill


----------



## stevers (Oct 26, 2008)

Just fabulous Steve. Amazing.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 26, 2008)

Your work is 'astounding', incredibly fantastic craftmanship:good:


----------



## cowjelly (Oct 26, 2008)

Pen turning should be your full time job! Extraordinary! If I had half your skill, I would make pens all the time.

____________________
Keith L.
Jeffersonville, IN


----------



## chriselle (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm just trying to wrap my head around how you actually make a pen like that.  One question.........Would that be a metric bolt or an imperial???...or maybe a lightning bolt??


----------



## btboone (Oct 26, 2008)

Very cool.  Actually pretty close to a concept I was thinking of for my next pen!


----------



## markgum (Oct 26, 2008)

totally awesome.


----------



## drayman (Oct 26, 2008)

wow another beauty steven.


----------



## darrylm (Oct 27, 2008)

both of those look really great.
nice work.


----------



## softail_jack (Oct 27, 2008)

Great looking pens, Very clean


----------



## heinedan (Oct 28, 2008)

A pen like that just makes me want to give up. I'm not sure I'll ever be able to make anytghing on par with that skip. WOW. Very nice. Put it up on the FPN as a Prsche Style pen, and I'll bet you get 600-800 for it.

VERY NICE. And Humbling.

Dan


----------



## tipsteve (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW!  There are not enough words to express the wonder of how you come up with these.  Great job!

Steve T


----------



## george (Oct 28, 2008)

Beatiful. Beatiful. Beatiful. Beatiful. (copy.paste)


----------



## Darley (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice concept and realisation, I think every one say it all ready but " Awesome ", very nice


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow...how did I miss this???!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW, great work Steven!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome pen.  You are truly an inspiration.


----------



## ronhampton (Nov 4, 2008)

what they said!:biggrin::biggrin:---ron.---


----------



## Hosspen (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely what they said!!


----------

